# Japan 2014: Tokyo



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tokyo, July 2014

1. Let's start transfering to a JAL 787 in Helsinki, 


IMG_7599 by Momo1435, on Flickr

2. 

IMG_7606 by Momo1435, on Flickr

3. Tokyo Narita, the clouds are from a Typhoon that died out just before it would have hit mainland Japan.


IMG_7653 by Momo1435, on Flickr


4. Shibuya


IMG_8815 by Momo1435, on Flickr

5. 

IMG_8790 by Momo1435, on Flickr

6. 

IMG_8861 by Momo1435, on Flickr


7. Shibuya station mascot "Hachiko".


IMG_8863 by Momo1435, on Flickr

8.

IMG_8869 by Momo1435, on Flickr

9.

IMG_8876 by Momo1435, on Flickr


10. New in Takeshita Dori, the Cute Cube Harajuku. 


IMG_8921 by Momo1435, on Flickr


11. On the other side of the street the Gorakudoh Ticket Shop.


IMG_8925 by Momo1435, on Flickr


12. The place to buy my tickets for the main reason for this trip (later more)


IMG_8922 by Momo1435, on Flickr


13. Omotesando


IMG_8966 by Momo1435, on Flickr

14.

IMG_8979 by Momo1435, on Flickr


15. The new Apple Store.


IMG_8997 by Momo1435, on Flickr


16. Fresh concrete. 


IMG_8998 by Momo1435, on Flickr


17. This shop was designed by Rem Kollhaas's firm OMA, I would say that their small work is better then the recent buildings he designed in the Netherlands,


IMG_9004 by Momo1435, on Flickr

18.

IMG_9025 by Momo1435, on Flickr

19.

IMG_9028 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20. It's not just glass or concrete.


IMG_9034 by Momo1435, on Flickr


21. Tokyu Plaza Omotesando


IMG_9067 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

22. Shinjuku


IMG_9122 by Momo1435, on Flickr


23.

IMG_9133 by Momo1435, on Flickr

24.

IMG_9160 by Momo1435, on Flickr

25.

IMG_9161 by Momo1435, on Flickr

26.

IMG_9165 by Momo1435, on Flickr

27. There are enough bums with hands in trousers in Japan. 


IMG_9177 by Momo1435, on Flickr

28.

IMG_9182 by Momo1435, on Flickr


29. New pencil tower? 


IMG_9169 by Momo1435, on Flickr


30. Well, it's not that thin, the Shinjuku Toho Building, a new hotel / cinema complex in Kabukicho.


IMG_9190 by Momo1435, on Flickr

31.
IMG_9211 by Momo1435, on Flickr


32. More construction in the neighborhood, the 90m tall "APA Hotel Kabukicho Tower".


IMG_9200 by Momo1435, on Flickr


33. Back to Europe with this ancient castle. 


IMG_9233 by Momo1435, on Flickr


34.

IMG_9246 by Momo1435, on Flickr

35.

IMG_9252 by Momo1435, on Flickr


36. Right next to shinjuku station you will find a block with small restaurants in small alleyways.


IMG_9258 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

great!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

37. Rainy eveningrush at Hamamatsucho Station


IMG_9330 by Momo1435, on Flickr


38.

IMG_9338 by Momo1435, on Flickr

39.

IMG_9339 by Momo1435, on Flickr

40. Evening in Shimbashi


IMG_9355 by Momo1435, on Flickr

41.

IMG_9360 by Momo1435, on Flickr

42. Toranomon Hills, counting architectural height with 255.5 meter the new tallest building in Tokyo. The official roof height is just 247m though, coming in 2nd just after the Tokyo Midtown Tower. Apparently height records are not that important for the developers in Tokyo. They are more focused on quality, especially when it comes to the use of materials and the (multi)functionality of buildings.


IMG_9367 by Momo1435, on Flickr


43. 

IMG_9375 by Momo1435, on Flickr

44.

IMG_9390 by Momo1435, on Flickr


45. 

IMG_9387 by Momo1435, on Flickr


46. This new road should become the Champs-Élysées of Tokyo. There's still a lot of work to be done though as the buildings were originally built along small back streets. A whole row of blocks has been demolished for this road, especially the loop road which runs in a new tunnel beneath the new tower towards Shiodome. 


IMG_9388 by Momo1435, on Flickr


47. A hill should of course have a little stream. 


IMG_9395 by Momo1435, on Flickr

48.

IMG_9398 by Momo1435, on Flickr

49.

IMG_9400 by Momo1435, on Flickr

50. 

IMG_9417 by Momo1435, on Flickr

51. 

IMG_9418 by Momo1435, on Flickr


52. Looking from the roof above the tunnel entrance to the new inner loop road. 


IMG_9412 by Momo1435, on Flickr

53.

IMG_9424 by Momo1435, on Flickr


54. office lobby


IMG_9426 by Momo1435, on Flickr


55. the bars & restaurants along the hill.


IMG_9429 by Momo1435, on Flickr

56.

IMG_9433 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

57. Nishi-Shimbashi. 


IMG_9443 by Momo1435, on Flickr


58.

IMG_9447 by Momo1435, on Flickr

59. nice restaurants, which are always near in Tokyo, there's no need to be hungry.


IMG_9449 by Momo1435, on Flickr

60.

IMG_9451 by Momo1435, on Flickr

61.

IMG_9462 by Momo1435, on Flickr

62

IMG_9463 by Momo1435, on Flickr

63.

IMG_9468 by Momo1435, on Flickr

64.

IMG_9485 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice pics Momo


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Why is Japan so perfect?!

行きたい！


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome pics! Wants me to visit Japan again


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2014)

Maravilloso, espléndido, inigualabe tokio, los felicito por tan hemoso país...


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

65. Shiodome seen from Shimbashi Station


IMG_9564 by Momo1435, on Flickr


66. Restaurants under the Shinkansen viaduct.


IMG_9570 by Momo1435, on Flickr


67.

IMG_9571 by Momo1435, on Flickr


68. Kenzo Tange's "Shizuoka Press and Broadcasting Center" on the edge of Ginza. 


IMG_9577 by Momo1435, on Flickr


69. Walking into the straight streets of Ginza.


IMG_9580 by Momo1435, on Flickr

70

IMG_9590 by Momo1435, on Flickr

71.

IMG_9605 by Momo1435, on Flickr


72. Penciltower Ginza style. 


IMG_9601 by Momo1435, on Flickr

73.

IMG_9602 by Momo1435, on Flickr

74.
IMG_9608 by Momo1435, on Flickr

75.

IMG_9613 by Momo1435, on Flickr


76. A lot of construction is going on in Ginza


IMG_9620 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Here this massive office retail complex is being constructed with a total floorspace of almost 150,000 m2











77. This used to be the Matsuzakaya Department Store. 


IMG_9621 by Momo1435, on Flickr

78.

IMG_9703 by Momo1435, on Flickr

79.

IMG_9630 by Momo1435, on Flickr


80. The Kabuki-za theater, it looks old build this was built in 2013. 


IMG_9649 by Momo1435, on Flickr

81.

IMG_9657 by Momo1435, on Flickr

82.

IMG_9670 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

83. U/C right now, the Millennium Mitsui Garden Hotel Tokyo.


IMG_2005 by Momo1435, on Flickr

84.

IMG_2006 by Momo1435, on Flickr

85.

IMG_9687 by Momo1435, on Flickr


86.

IMG_9689 by Momo1435, on Flickr

87.

IMG_9706 by Momo1435, on Flickr

88.

IMG_9708 by Momo1435, on Flickr


89. Closer to Yurakucho Station another big construction project.


IMG_9715 by Momo1435, on Flickr




















90. The streets are closed for traffic on the weekends. It was pretty hot on the tarmac, with temperatures in the shade soaring well above the 30 degrees Celsius. 


IMG_9720 by Momo1435, on Flickr


91. The Louis Vuitton store in the Matsuya Department Store got it's own new coat last year.


IMG_9726 by Momo1435, on Flickr


92. 

IMG_9731 by Momo1435, on Flickr


93. Saint Luke's Tower in the background


IMG_9737 by Momo1435, on Flickr


94. The Ginza Theatre building will be demolished soon.


IMG_9753 by Momo1435, on Flickr


95. 

IMG_9760 by Momo1435, on Flickr

96

IMG_9765 by Momo1435, on Flickr

97.

IMG_9772 by Momo1435, on Flickr


98. The Tokyo Expressway forms the border between Ginza and Kyobashi. 


IMG_9777 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Great pictures! kay:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Continuing in Kyobashi

99. Tokyo Square Garden


IMG_9803 by Momo1435, on Flickr


100. 

IMG_9823 by Momo1435, on Flickr


101. 

IMG_9833 by Momo1435, on Flickr

This is being constructed here, the Kyobashi 2-chome West District Redevelopment, 170m high.











102. Nihonbashi


IMG_9847 by Momo1435, on Flickr

103.

IMG_9852 by Momo1435, on Flickr


104. The Takashimaya Deparment Store, opened in 1933.


IMG_9883 by Momo1435, on Flickr

105

IMG_9900 by Momo1435, on Flickr


106. Nihonbashi 2-Chome Redevelopment (180m), 2 more towers will follow in this redevelopment


IMG_9892 by Momo1435, on Flickr

107

IMG_9907 by Momo1435, on Flickr


108. The facade of this is fantastic. 


IMG_9893 by Momo1435, on Flickr

109.

IMG_9898 by Momo1435, on Flickr


110. 

IMG_9920 by Momo1435, on Flickr

111.

IMG_9924 by Momo1435, on Flickr


112.

IMG_9926 by Momo1435, on Flickr


113. A new tower has been built on top of this former Mistubishi warehouse from 1930. The tower was designed in the same style of the old building.


IMG_9945 by Momo1435, on Flickr

114.

IMG_9947 by Momo1435, on Flickr

115.

IMG_0003 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

116. 

IMG_0013 by Momo1435, on Flickr

117.

IMG_0015 by Momo1435, on Flickr

118. You can have a nice boat ride underneath the viaducts.


IMG_0024 by Momo1435, on Flickr


This is how this river used to look like.









http://oldphotosjapan.com/ja/photos/171/koamicho-nihonbashi-jp


But now there are plans to get rid of the viaducts to give the Nihonbashi river back to the city. 











119.

IMG_0036 by Momo1435, on Flickr

120. 
IMG_0037 by Momo1435, on Flickr

121. Nihonbashi-Muromachi, this is the homeland of the developer Mitsui Fudosan. They have created this area with glass towers on top of more traditional looking bases with department stores and cinema's. It's quite nice and therefor very busy with people.

IMG_0051 by Momo1435, on Flickr

122.

IMG_0056 by Momo1435, on Flickr

123

IMG_0059 by Momo1435, on Flickr

124.

IMG_0065 by Momo1435, on Flickr

125.

IMG_0069 by Momo1435, on Flickr

126.

IMG_0071 by Momo1435, on Flickr

127.

IMG_0072 by Momo1435, on Flickr

128. Bank of Japan


IMG_0080 by Momo1435, on Flickr

129.

IMG_0084 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool pictures of a well kept cityh.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

130. The eastern gardens of the Imperial Palace


IMG_0335 by Momo1435, on Flickr

131.

IMG_0338 by Momo1435, on Flickr

132.

IMG_0342 by Momo1435, on Flickr


133. The foundations of the Edo Castle, maybe the Olympics will accelerate the plans to finally rebuild the castle. 


IMG_0358 by Momo1435, on Flickr

134.

IMG_0383 by Momo1435, on Flickr


135. Kitanomaru Park 


IMG_0401 by Momo1435, on Flickr


136. 

IMG_0405 by Momo1435, on Flickr


137.

IMG_0435 by Momo1435, on Flickr

138.

IMG_0442 by Momo1435, on Flickr

139.

IMG_0436 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

140. Let's bring some controversy to this thread with 1 post completely dedicated to the Yasukuni-shrine. 


IMG_0447 by Momo1435, on Flickr


141. Where preparations were made for the popular summer festival that would start the next day. 


IMG_0450 by Momo1435, on Flickr


142.

IMG_0456 by Momo1435, on Flickr

143.

IMG_0459 by Momo1435, on Flickr


144.

IMG_0469 by Momo1435, on Flickr

145.

IMG_0483 by Momo1435, on Flickr


146. The main building. 


IMG_0508 by Momo1435, on Flickr


147. constructed in 1901, not that old but still pre war. 


IMG_0519 by Momo1435, on Flickr

148.

IMG_0521 by Momo1435, on Flickr

149.

IMG_0535 by Momo1435, on Flickr


150. the garden


IMG_0541 by Momo1435, on Flickr

151

IMG_0548 by Momo1435, on Flickr

152

IMG_0575 by Momo1435, on Flickr

153.

IMG_0591 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

154. Iidabashi


IMG_0636 by Momo1435, on Flickr

155.

IMG_0663 by Momo1435, on Flickr

156.

IMG_0679 by Momo1435, on Flickr

157.

IMG_0676 by Momo1435, on Flickr

158. Kagurazaka


IMG_0683 by Momo1435, on Flickr

159.

IMG_0695 by Momo1435, on Flickr

160.

IMG_0705 by Momo1435, on Flickr

161.

IMG_0711 by Momo1435, on Flickr

162.

IMG_0723 by Momo1435, on Flickr

163.

IMG_0727 by Momo1435, on Flickr

164.

IMG_0734 by Momo1435, on Flickr

165.

IMG_0742 by Momo1435, on Flickr

166.

IMG_0748 by Momo1435, on Flickr

167.

IMG_0750 by Momo1435, on Flickr

168.

IMG_0757 by Momo1435, on Flickr

169.

IMG_0759 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

170

IMG_0771 by Momo1435, on Flickr

171

IMG_0773 by Momo1435, on Flickr

172.

IMG_0782 by Momo1435, on Flickr

173

IMG_0784 by Momo1435, on Flickr

174.

IMG_0789 by Momo1435, on Flickr

175.

IMG_0792 by Momo1435, on Flickr

176.

IMG_0804 by Momo1435, on Flickr

177.

IMG_0809 by Momo1435, on Flickr

178.

IMG_0820 by Momo1435, on Flickr


179.

IMG_0826 by Momo1435, on Flickr

180.

IMG_0825 by Momo1435, on Flickr


180. Akagi Jinja


IMG_0829 by Momo1435, on Flickr


181. A modern shrine from 2010 designed by Kengo Kuma. 


IMG_0831 by Momo1435, on Flickr

182.

IMG_0833 by Momo1435, on Flickr

183

IMG_0834 by Momo1435, on Flickr

184

IMG_0835 by Momo1435, on Flickr

185

IMG_0839 by Momo1435, on Flickr

186.

IMG_0842 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Tsukiji Fish Market. 

It was already scheduled to move this year to a location a couple of Islands further in the Tokyo Bay, but because of soil pollution on the new site the construction of the new market has been delayed for several times. It's now scheduled for next year. 

This was actually the 1st time visited the market, I always skipped it on my previous visits to Tokyo. And I didn't go to the Tuna auction, I don't really like fish, it's not something I would wake up for at 4 o'clock in the morning.


The 1st 16 shots were taken at the public market, were everyone can buy fish and other food and cooking related items, or have sushi for breakfast in one of the tiny restaurants. The next post will be the pictures from the fish market. 

363.

IMG_1681 by Momo1435, on Flickr

364.

IMG_1694 by Momo1435, on Flickr

365.

IMG_1696 by Momo1435, on Flickr

366.

IMG_1709 by Momo1435, on Flickr

367.

IMG_1720 by Momo1435, on Flickr

368.

IMG_1739 by Momo1435, on Flickr

369.

IMG_1743 by Momo1435, on Flickr

370

IMG_1745 by Momo1435, on Flickr

371.

IMG_1754 by Momo1435, on Flickr

372.

IMG_1800 by Momo1435, on Flickr

373.

IMG_1815 by Momo1435, on Flickr

374.

IMG_1821 by Momo1435, on Flickr

375.

IMG_1832 by Momo1435, on Flickr

376.

IMG_1841 by Momo1435, on Flickr

377.

IMG_1846 by Momo1435, on Flickr

378.

IMG_1853 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

379. 

IMG_1895 by Momo1435, on Flickr

380.

IMG_1896 by Momo1435, on Flickr

381.

IMG_1900 by Momo1435, on Flickr

382.

IMG_1909 by Momo1435, on Flickr

383.

IMG_1913 by Momo1435, on Flickr

384.

IMG_1921 by Momo1435, on Flickr

385.

IMG_1925 by Momo1435, on Flickr

386.

IMG_1926 by Momo1435, on Flickr

387.

IMG_1931 by Momo1435, on Flickr

388.

IMG_1956 by Momo1435, on Flickr

389.

IMG_1961 by Momo1435, on Flickr

390.

IMG_1970 by Momo1435, on Flickr

391.

IMG_1972 by Momo1435, on Flickr

392.

IMG_1979 by Momo1435, on Flickr

393.

IMG_1985 by Momo1435, on Flickr

394.

IMG_1986 by Momo1435, on Flickr

395.

IMG_1990 by Momo1435, on Flickr

396.

IMG_1998 by Momo1435, on Flickr

397.

IMG_2000 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Hayaki (Nov 6, 2012)

So glad that I got the chance to visit Tsukiji in 2012. The fish auction looks really hilarious and awesome at the same time :lol:

Very nice photos, subscribing to your thread kay:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^^ Thank you.


After my visit to Tsukiji I rented a bicycle to ride all through the city to take pictures of various building sites. 


398. Capital Gate Place, 187m Tsukushima, taken from the location where the Minato 2-Chome Redevelopment project, a 132m tall residential tower will start early next year.


IMG_2014 by Momo1435, on Flickr


399. The Parkhouse Harumi Towers 169m (completed) en 175m (U/C), taken from a little harbor in Toyosu.


IMG_2050 by Momo1435, on Flickr


400. Everywhere in Tokyo you see people dancing. 


IMG_2054 by Momo1435, on Flickr

401.

IMG_2056 by Momo1435, on Flickr


402. A model neighborhood, pick your house here and have it build somewhere in the suburbs of greater Tokyo.


IMG_2070 by Momo1435, on Flickr

403. 

IMG_2072 by Momo1435, on Flickr


404. Miffy, she's Dutch like me (she's called Nijntje here) and is very popular in Japan. 


IMG_2079 by Momo1435, on Flickr


405. Toyosu, more construction work. 


IMG_2083 by Momo1435, on Flickr


406. Skyz Tower & Garden, 155m, almost U/C


IMG_2093 by Momo1435, on Flickr


407. DEUX TOURS CANAL & SPA, 2x 177m in Harumi. 


IMG_2137 by Momo1435, on Flickr

408.

IMG_2132 by Momo1435, on Flickr


409. Kachidoki


IMG_2151 by Momo1435, on Flickr


410. Kachidoki The Tower, 179m residential tower


IMG_2145 by Momo1435, on Flickr

411. 

IMG_2152 by Momo1435, on Flickr

412.

IMG_2156 by Momo1435, on Flickr

413.

IMG_2157 by Momo1435, on Flickr


414. New bridge for the new inner ring road, that also runs underneath the Toranomon Hills tower. The road will run directly through the Tsukiji market, and will only be completed when the market has moved. 


IMG_2164 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

415. Shinagawa, 155m high office tower "Shinagawa Season Terrace"


IMG_2170 by Momo1435, on Flickr

416.

IMG_2178 by Momo1435, on Flickr


417. Underneath the Shinagawa Railway yard is a very small tower.


IMG_2181 by Momo1435, on Flickr

418. a very close fit. 


IMG_2183 by Momo1435, on Flickr

419.

IMG_2184 by Momo1435, on Flickr

420. I had to bend down on my bicycle all the 230m through the tunnel.


IMG_2185 by Momo1435, on Flickr


421. Azabu.


IMG_2216 by Momo1435, on Flickr


422. Roppongi


IMG_2232 by Momo1435, on Flickr

423. 

IMG_2226 by Momo1435, on Flickr


424. Going to Shinjuku, next to the Olympic Stadium you will find the Meiji Memorial Picture Gallery, a museum built in 1925. It stands a bit alone as you can see. 


IMG_2234 by Momo1435, on Flickr


425. The Olympic Stadium from the other side compared to my previous pictures a couple of posts ago. 


IMG_2237 by Momo1435, on Flickr


426. "Nishi-Shinjuku HOMETOWN Project" a 209m residential tower is U/C here in Nishi Shinjuku. It's been a while since the last 200m+ tower was U/C in the Shinjuku skyline. 


IMG_2247 by Momo1435, on Flickr


427. Shinjuku SKY & FOREST Project, a 100m residential tower


IMG_2261 by Momo1435, on Flickr


428. and a 160m mixed use, office/residential tower. 


IMG_2259 by Momo1435, on Flickr


429. View from the older apartment building right next to the building site from were I took the last 2 pictures. 


IMG_2257 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

awesome pictures, loved the fish market


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

keep them comiiiiiinnngggg


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Awesome photos. Really enjoyed it


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Fish market is great! Loved the pictures!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you, I'm glad you like the pictures.



View from the Tokyo Tower.

430.

IMG_2351 by Momo1435, on Flickr

431.

IMG_2356 by Momo1435, on Flickr

432.

IMG_2379 by Momo1435, on Flickr

433.

IMG_2387 by Momo1435, on Flickr

434.

IMG_2390 by Momo1435, on Flickr

435

IMG_2399 by Momo1435, on Flickr

436.

IMG_2438 by Momo1435, on Flickr

437

IMG_2440 by Momo1435, on Flickr

438.

IMG_2451 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

439.

IMG_2452 by Momo1435, on Flickr

440.

IMG_2467 by Momo1435, on Flickr

441

IMG_2476 by Momo1435, on Flickr

442

IMG_2504 by Momo1435, on Flickr

443

IMG_2523 by Momo1435, on Flickr

444

IMG_2525 by Momo1435, on Flickr

445

IMG_2531 by Momo1435, on Flickr

446

IMG_2533 by Momo1435, on Flickr

447.

IMG_2541 by Momo1435, on Flickr

448.

IMG_2543 by Momo1435, on Flickr

449.

IMG_2364 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Kyu Shiba Rikyu Garden at Hamamatsucho Station.

450.

IMG_2556 by Momo1435, on Flickr

451

IMG_2559 by Momo1435, on Flickr

452.

IMG_2574 by Momo1435, on Flickr

453.

IMG_2587 by Momo1435, on Flickr

454.

IMG_2589 by Momo1435, on Flickr

455.

IMG_2614 by Momo1435, on Flickr

456.

IMG_2617 by Momo1435, on Flickr

457.

IMG_2623 by Momo1435, on Flickr

458.

IMG_2642 by Momo1435, on Flickr

459

IMG_2664 by Momo1435, on Flickr

460

IMG_2673 by Momo1435, on Flickr


461. 

IMG_2686 by Momo1435, on Flickr

462.

IMG_2692 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The purpose of my trip, S/mileage live at the Budokan hall. 

463.

IMG_2714 by Momo1435, on Flickr

464.

IMG_2770 by Momo1435, on Flickr

465.

IMG_2731 by Momo1435, on Flickr

466.

IMG_2728 by Momo1435, on Flickr

467.

IMG_2762 by Momo1435, on Flickr


468. The merchandise is big business.


IMG_2750 by Momo1435, on Flickr

469.

IMG_2696 by Momo1435, on Flickr

470.

IMG_2698 by Momo1435, on Flickr

471. Ayacho, Kanyon & Kanana


IMG_2697 by Momo1435, on Flickr

472. Take-chan, Rina-pu & Meimei


IMG_2701 by Momo1435, on Flickr

473.

IMG_2737 by Momo1435, on Flickr


474. Trading the random pictures that you can buy. These come in closed envelops and there up to 50 different pictures. This has created a trade business where you can complete the collection or try to get that one picture from your favorite member. 


IMG_2739 by Momo1435, on Flickr

475.

IMG_2740 by Momo1435, on Flickr


476. 

IMG_2775 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Taking a ride on the Keikyu Main Line from Shinagawa to Kamata.


477. Shinagawa Station, Yamanote Line E231-500 series


IMG_2796 by Momo1435, on Flickr

478. Keikyu Main Line, N1000 series


IMG_2782 by Momo1435, on Flickr


479. Toei 5300 series (Toei Asakusa Line)


IMG_2792 by Momo1435, on Flickr


480. Keikyu 1500 series


IMG_2821 by Momo1435, on Flickr


481. 

IMG_2862 by Momo1435, on Flickr

482.

IMG_2871 by Momo1435, on Flickr

483.

IMG_2892 by Momo1435, on Flickr

484.

IMG_2917 by Momo1435, on Flickr


485. 

IMG_2921 by Momo1435, on Flickr

486.

IMG_2923 by Momo1435, on Flickr


487. Keikyu Kamata Station, in this double deck station the line to Haneda Airport branches of from the main line that runs into Yokohama. 


IMG_2925 by Momo1435, on Flickr


488. Keikyu 600 series


IMG_2934 by Momo1435, on Flickr

489.

IMG_2942 by Momo1435, on Flickr

490.

IMG_2946 by Momo1435, on Flickr


491. Keisei 3050 series, this is the train from Narita Airport to Haneda Airport. 


IMG_2949 by Momo1435, on Flickr


492. To the lower platform


IMG_3013 by Momo1435, on Flickr

493.

IMG_3018 by Momo1435, on Flickr

494.

IMG_3029 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

495.

IMG_3044 by Momo1435, on Flickr

496.

IMG_3057 by Momo1435, on Flickr

497.

IMG_3058 by Momo1435, on Flickr


498. 

IMG_3064 by Momo1435, on Flickr

499.

IMG_3076 by Momo1435, on Flickr


500. The exit


IMG_3106 by Momo1435, on Flickr

501

IMG_3112 by Momo1435, on Flickr

502.

IMG_3116 by Momo1435, on Flickr


503. From the outside the station looks far less exiting. 


IMG_3127 by Momo1435, on Flickr

504.

IMG_3128 by Momo1435, on Flickr

505.

IMG_3163 by Momo1435, on Flickr


506. the viaduct to Haneda.


IMG_3176 by Momo1435, on Flickr

507.

IMG_3185 by Momo1435, on Flickr

508.

IMG_3195 by Momo1435, on Flickr

509.

IMG_3196 by Momo1435, on Flickr


510. how about having a train in front of your doorstep..... if you live on the 7th floor. 


IMG_3198 by Momo1435, on Flickr

511.

IMG_3199 by Momo1435, on Flickr


512. The main road from Tokyo to Yokohama. 


IMG_3202 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I walked from Keikyu Kamata Station to the other major station of Kamata were you can take the JR Keihin-Tohoku Line and is also the terminal station for the Tokyu Ikegami Line en Tamagawa Line.


513.

IMG_3213 by Momo1435, on Flickr

514.

IMG_3227 by Momo1435, on Flickr


515

IMG_3232 by Momo1435, on Flickr


516. this new building is being constructed next to the Keikyu Kamata Station.


IMG_3239 by Momo1435, on Flickr

517. 

IMG_3238 by Momo1435, on Flickr

518.

IMG_3240 by Momo1435, on Flickr


519. You can find this covered all over Japan except for central Tokyo. 


IMG_3244 by Momo1435, on Flickr

520.

IMG_3248 by Momo1435, on Flickr

521.

IMG_3249 by Momo1435, on Flickr

522.

IMG_3252 by Momo1435, on Flickr

523.

IMG_3254 by Momo1435, on Flickr

524.

IMG_3255 by Momo1435, on Flickr

525.

IMG_3261 by Momo1435, on Flickr

526.

IMG_3263 by Momo1435, on Flickr

527.

IMG_3273 by Momo1435, on Flickr

528.

IMG_3275 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

529. Another concrete river


IMG_3277 by Momo1435, on Flickr

530

IMG_3281 by Momo1435, on Flickr

531

IMG_3285 by Momo1435, on Flickr

532.

IMG_3289 by Momo1435, on Flickr

533.

IMG_3293 by Momo1435, on Flickr

534.

IMG_3301 by Momo1435, on Flickr


535.

IMG_3302 by Momo1435, on Flickr


536. 

IMG_3306 by Momo1435, on Flickr

537.

IMG_3312 by Momo1435, on Flickr

538.

IMG_3318 by Momo1435, on Flickr

539.

IMG_3331 by Momo1435, on Flickr

540

IMG_3334 by Momo1435, on Flickr

541.

IMG_3335 by Momo1435, on Flickr

542.

IMG_3339 by Momo1435, on Flickr

543.

IMG_3351 by Momo1435, on Flickr

544.

IMG_3361 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Continuing in Kamata.

545

IMG_3382 by Momo1435, on Flickr

546.

IMG_3385 by Momo1435, on Flickr

547.

IMG_3387 by Momo1435, on Flickr

548.

IMG_3390 by Momo1435, on Flickr

549.

IMG_3391 by Momo1435, on Flickr

550.

IMG_3396 by Momo1435, on Flickr

551.

IMG_3398 by Momo1435, on Flickr

552.

IMG_3404 by Momo1435, on Flickr

553

IMG_3416 by Momo1435, on Flickr

554

IMG_3420 by Momo1435, on Flickr

555.

IMG_3421 by Momo1435, on Flickr

556.

IMG_3424 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tokyu Kamata Station

557.

IMG_3432 by Momo1435, on Flickr


558. Tokyu 7000 series


IMG_3459 by Momo1435, on Flickr


559. Tokyu Plaza, the shopping mall owned by Tokyu. They got a string of shops & department stores, not just at their stations but all over Japan. 


IMG_3483 by Momo1435, on Flickr

560

IMG_3484 by Momo1435, on Flickr

561.

IMG_3487 by Momo1435, on Flickr

562.

IMG_3498 by Momo1435, on Flickr

563. 

IMG_3499 by Momo1435, on Flickr

564.

IMG_3500 by Momo1435, on Flickr

565.

IMG_3511 by Momo1435, on Flickr


566 Tokyu 7700 series


IMG_3526 by Momo1435, on Flickr

567

IMG_3533 by Momo1435, on Flickr


568. Een Tokyu 1000 series coming from the Tokyu Tamagawa Line.


IMG_3535 by Momo1435, on Flickr


569. I took a Tokyu Ikegami Line trein.


IMG_3548 by Momo1435, on Flickr


570. It was not very busy this Wednesday morning in July. 


IMG_3556 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Let's move on to the new page.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I took the Ikegami Line to .... Ikegami, 2 stations from Kamata is. 

This 2 post is the build up to one of Tokyo's best kept secrets for tourist, but first...

Ikegami Station

571.

IMG_3591 by Momo1435, on Flickr

572. 

IMG_3590 by Momo1435, on Flickr

573.

IMG_3594 by Momo1435, on Flickr

574.

IMG_3595 by Momo1435, on Flickr

575.

IMG_3598 by Momo1435, on Flickr

576.

IMG_3599 by Momo1435, on Flickr

577.

IMG_3606 by Momo1435, on Flickr

578.

IMG_3607 by Momo1435, on Flickr

579.

IMG_3609 by Momo1435, on Flickr

580. 

IMG_3610 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

581.

IMG_3613 by Momo1435, on Flickr

582

IMG_3618 by Momo1435, on Flickr

583.

IMG_3621 by Momo1435, on Flickr

584.

IMG_3623 by Momo1435, on Flickr

585.

IMG_3626 by Momo1435, on Flickr

586.

IMG_3628 by Momo1435, on Flickr

587.

IMG_3631 by Momo1435, on Flickr

588.

IMG_3635 by Momo1435, on Flickr

589.

IMG_3637 by Momo1435, on Flickr


590. Shinkansenbus


IMG_3640 by Momo1435, on Flickr

591.

IMG_3642 by Momo1435, on Flickr


592. The same river as in picture 533.


IMG_3645 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Crossing the bridge we enter a small street lined with several smaller temples. 

593.

IMG_3653 by Momo1435, on Flickr

594.

IMG_3655 by Momo1435, on Flickr

595.

IMG_3657 by Momo1435, on Flickr

596.

IMG_3665 by Momo1435, on Flickr


597. The street ends at this amazing staircase.


IMG_3661 by Momo1435, on Flickr


598. On top of the staircase is the Honmon-Ji temple complex.


IMG_3676 by Momo1435, on Flickr


599. Where I was greeted by a wall of sound made by hundreds of little bells that ringed by the wind. 


IMG_3678 by Momo1435, on Flickr

600.

IMG_3680 by Momo1435, on Flickr


601. Shinto shrine in a Buddhist temple complex, a good example how different religions can live together. 


IMG_3683 by Momo1435, on Flickr

602. 
IMG_3685 by Momo1435, on Flickr

603

IMG_3684 by Momo1435, on Flickr

604.

IMG_3687 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

605. The large gate and the main temple and several other buildings on the site are rebuilds after an air raid in march 1945 destroyed a large part of the temple complex. 


IMG_3692 by Momo1435, on Flickr

606.

IMG_3693 by Momo1435, on Flickr

607.

IMG_3700 by Momo1435, on Flickr

608.

IMG_3705 by Momo1435, on Flickr


609. It's was very quit and no other tourist to be seen. It's just not easily reached by train or metro. Therefor it's only visited by foreign people that know about and really want to visit this temple, it's not a standard stop in the tourist map.


IMG_3717 by Momo1435, on Flickr

610.

IMG_3731 by Momo1435, on Flickr

611.

IMG_3735 by Momo1435, on Flickr


612. Only when I exited the temple I noticed the signs that taking pictures was not allowed, too late. 


IMG_3739 by Momo1435, on Flickr

613.

IMG_3741 by Momo1435, on Flickr

614.

IMG_3751 by Momo1435, on Flickr

615.

IMG_3755 by Momo1435, on Flickr

616.

IMG_3758 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

617.

IMG_3762 by Momo1435, on Flickr

618.

IMG_3765 by Momo1435, on Flickr

619.

IMG_3769 by Momo1435, on Flickr

620.

IMG_3783 by Momo1435, on Flickr


621. There's a huge cemetery surrounding the temple complex. 


IMG_3791 by Momo1435, on Flickr

622.

IMG_3793 by Momo1435, on Flickr


623. This is one of the original buildings, a 5 storied pagoda that was constructed in 1608. It's the only original pagoda of it's kind within Tokyo and is therefor listed as a national Important Cultural Property.


IMG_3801 by Momo1435, on Flickr

624.

IMG_3807 by Momo1435, on Flickr

625.

IMG_3809 by Momo1435, on Flickr


626. The complex lies on a hill, on one side there's also a small look out above a local government building.


IMG_3810 by Momo1435, on Flickr


627. Here you have a nice view over suburban Tokyo. 


IMG_3817 by Momo1435, on Flickr

628. The skyline of Musashi Kosugi in Kawasaki City. This part of the city that lies between Tokyo and Yokohama is booming, the next couple of years several more residential tower will be constructed.


IMG_3822 by Momo1435, on Flickr


This were the last pictures for now. Don't worry, there's more to come. First I will take you to some other cities and places in Japan that are worth their own thread(s).


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*thanks for all those beautiful pics Momo*:applause:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm glad you appreciate the pictures.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

写真をどもうありがとうございます。とてもきれいな写真ですよ！

Thank you for the photos. They are very pretty!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Continuing in Tokyo.

From Ikegami I walked through the suburb to Shimomaruko Station on the Tokyu Tamagawa Lijn.

629.

IMG_3849 by Momo1435, on Flickr

630.

IMG_3860 by Momo1435, on Flickr

631.

IMG_3864 by Momo1435, on Flickr

632.

IMG_3869 by Momo1435, on Flickr

633.

IMG_3870 by Momo1435, on Flickr

634.

IMG_3887 by Momo1435, on Flickr

635.

IMG_3894 by Momo1435, on Flickr

636.

IMG_3895 by Momo1435, on Flickr

637.

IMG_3898 by Momo1435, on Flickr

638.

IMG_3900 by Momo1435, on Flickr

639.

IMG_3902 by Momo1435, on Flickr

640.

IMG_3906 by Momo1435, on Flickr

641.

IMG_3907 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The next two post are mainly rail related pictures on the Tokyu network, as I rode several lines from Shimomaruko Station to Futago-Tamagawa. 


642. Tamagawa Station, you can see a large variety of trains from different operators in this station on the Tokyu Toyoko and the Tokyu Meguro line. 


IMG_3920 by Momo1435, on Flickr


643. 2000 Series, Saitama Railway Corporation far away from home on through service from the Saitama Rapid Railway Line north of Tokyo passing city using the Tokyo Metro Namboku Line & the Tokyu Meguro Line to here, the other side of Tokyo. 


IMG_3922 by Momo1435, on Flickr


644. Toei 6300 series, Tokyo subway Toei Mita Line


IMG_3960 by Momo1435, on Flickr


645. Tokyo Metro 7000 series, Tokyo Metro Fukutoshin Line. 


IMG_3934 by Momo1435, on Flickr


646. Jiyugaoka station


IMG_3966 by Momo1435, on Flickr

647.

IMG_3980 by Momo1435, on Flickr


648. The standard rolling stock on the Tokyu Toyoko Line, Tokyu 5050 series,


IMG_4024 by Momo1435, on Flickr

649.

IMG_4041 by Momo1435, on Flickr


650. Looking from the platform at the station square.


IMG_4045 by Momo1435, on Flickr

651.

IMG_4043 by Momo1435, on Flickr


652. The Tokyu Oimachi line crosses the Toyoku Line in the station. 


IMG_4069 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

653. Going down to the Oimachi line platforms


IMG_4074 by Momo1435, on Flickr

654.

IMG_4077 by Momo1435, on Flickr

655. Tokyu 6000 series


IMG_4089 by Momo1435, on Flickr

656.

IMG_4100 by Momo1435, on Flickr

657.

IMG_4102 by Momo1435, on Flickr


658. Futako-Tamagawa, a busy station on the Tokyo Den-en-toshi Line.


IMG_4116 by Momo1435, on Flickr

659.

IMG_4125 by Momo1435, on Flickr


660. Around the station there are several malls and department stores.


IMG_4128 by Momo1435, on Flickr


661. The construction of new mall. Even more shops, while the U/C 137m office tower will be the HQ of one of the main competitors of the physical shops. The large Japanese internet store "Rakuten" will open it's new main office in this building. 


IMG_4136 by Momo1435, on Flickr

662.

IMG_4137 by Momo1435, on Flickr

663. 

IMG_4154 by Momo1435, on Flickr

664.

IMG_4160 by Momo1435, on Flickr

665.

IMG_4163 by Momo1435, on Flickr

666. More shops at the other side of the station.


IMG_4166 by Momo1435, on Flickr

667.

IMG_4168 by Momo1435, on Flickr


If you like then please also take a look in my other 2 recent threads:

Hiroshima & Fukuoka: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754510

Osaka: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1787361


Or visit the SSC Japan forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=278


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Fantastic. I really like Jiyugaoka. One of my favourite suburban districts of Tokyo.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

From Futako-Tamagawa you can take a non stop train to Oshiage on the other side of the city where we find the 634m tall Tokyo Sky Tree.

I don't know if it was a good idea to go up since it was as hazy as a typical Tokyo summer day can be with nothing much too see looking into the direction of the city center. 

668.

IMG_4178 by Momo1435, on Flickr

669.

IMG_4184 by Momo1435, on Flickr

670.

IMG_4200 by Momo1435, on Flickr

671. 

IMG_4308 by Momo1435, on Flickr

672.

IMG_4314 by Momo1435, on Flickr

673.

IMG_4327 by Momo1435, on Flickr

674.

IMG_4336 by Momo1435, on Flickr

675.

IMG_4340 by Momo1435, on Flickr


676. As the sun slowly went down the view became a bit better.


IMG_4504 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

677.

IMG_4582 by Momo1435, on Flickr


678. More and more city lights are turned on. 


IMG_4594 by Momo1435, on Flickr

679.

IMG_4628 by Momo1435, on Flickr

680.

IMG_4633 by Momo1435, on Flickr

681.

IMG_4640 by Momo1435, on Flickr

682.

IMG_4643 by Momo1435, on Flickr

683.

IMG_4658 by Momo1435, on Flickr

684.

IMG_4672 by Momo1435, on Flickr

685. 

IMG_4689 by Momo1435, on Flickr

686.

IMG_4711 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

687. 

IMG_9661 by Momo1435, on Flickr

688.

IMG_9666 by Momo1435, on Flickr

689.

IMG_9672 by Momo1435, on Flickr

690.

IMG_9682 by Momo1435, on Flickr

691.

IMG_9691 by Momo1435, on Flickr

692.

IMG_9696 by Momo1435, on Flickr

693.

IMG_9698 by Momo1435, on Flickr

694.

IMG_9721 by Momo1435, on Flickr

695.

IMG_9734 by Momo1435, on Flickr

696.

IMG_9744 by Momo1435, on Flickr

697.

IMG_9765 by Momo1435, on Flickr

698.

IMG_9782 by Momo1435, on Flickr

699.

IMG_9799 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

700.

IMG_9803 by Momo1435, on Flickr

701.

IMG_9810 by Momo1435, on Flickr

702.

IMG_9812 by Momo1435, on Flickr

703.

IMG_0125-2 by Momo1435, on Flickr

704.

IMG_0159 by Momo1435, on Flickr

705.

IMG_0162 by Momo1435, on Flickr

706.

IMG_0169 by Momo1435, on Flickr

707.

IMG_0185 by Momo1435, on Flickr

708.

IMG_0204 by Momo1435, on Flickr

709.

IMG_0237 by Momo1435, on Flickr

710.

IMG_0259-2 by Momo1435, on Flickr

711.

IMG_0296 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Jimbocho

712. 

IMG_9845 by Momo1435, on Flickr

713.

IMG_9846 by Momo1435, on Flickr

714.

IMG_9847 by Momo1435, on Flickr

715.

IMG_9851 by Momo1435, on Flickr

716.

IMG_9852 by Momo1435, on Flickr

717.

IMG_9853 by Momo1435, on Flickr

718

IMG_9856 by Momo1435, on Flickr

719.

IMG_9858 by Momo1435, on Flickr

720.

IMG_9859 by Momo1435, on Flickr

721.

IMG_9863 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

722.

IMG_9865 by Momo1435, on Flickr

723.

IMG_9869 by Momo1435, on Flickr

724.

IMG_9872 by Momo1435, on Flickr

725.

IMG_9873 by Momo1435, on Flickr

726.

IMG_9885 by Momo1435, on Flickr

727.

IMG_9890 by Momo1435, on Flickr

728.

IMG_9897 by Momo1435, on Flickr

729.

IMG_9898 by Momo1435, on Flickr

730.

IMG_9900 by Momo1435, on Flickr

731.

IMG_9902 by Momo1435, on Flickr

732.

IMG_9910 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Really good and very interesting photos from Tokyo. What is the smog/mist due to? Weather or pollution?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

In summer you got warm humid air coming in from the ocean, it mixes with the city smog which is not that bad but still enough to create this blanket that covers the city on hot summer afternoons. 

In winter there's more smog as the winds turn towards a predominantly northeastern direction blowing all the Chinese dust and pollution all over the Sea of Japan.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks chaotic and busy, but in a good way. Feels like the city has lots to offer and that there's loads of hidden treasures to discover.

Impressive shots.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^^ That's a good way to describe the city. :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

733.

IMG_9936 by Momo1435, on Flickr

734.

IMG_9942 by Momo1435, on Flickr

735.

IMG_9944 by Momo1435, on Flickr

736.

IMG_0004 by Momo1435, on Flickr

737.

IMG_0011 by Momo1435, on Flickr

738.

IMG_0026 by Momo1435, on Flickr

739.

IMG_0030 by Momo1435, on Flickr

740.

IMG_0039 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

741.

IMG_0034 by Momo1435, on Flickr

742.

IMG_0048 by Momo1435, on Flickr

743.

IMG_0052 by Momo1435, on Flickr

744.

IMG_0055 by Momo1435, on Flickr

745.

IMG_0061 by Momo1435, on Flickr

746.

IMG_0070 by Momo1435, on Flickr

747.

IMG_0080 by Momo1435, on Flickr

748.

IMG_0072 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I hadn't posted any pictures from Akihabara, these were taken on my last day in Japan. 

749.

IMG_0089 by Momo1435, on Flickr

750.

IMG_0098 by Momo1435, on Flickr

751.

IMG_0090 by Momo1435, on Flickr

752.

IMG_0101 by Momo1435, on Flickr

753.

IMG_0103 by Momo1435, on Flickr

754.

IMG_0110 by Momo1435, on Flickr

755.

IMG_0111 by Momo1435, on Flickr

756.

IMG_0114 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

757.

IMG_0122 by Momo1435, on Flickr

758.

IMG_0123 by Momo1435, on Flickr

759.

IMG_0125 by Momo1435, on Flickr

760.

IMG_0130 by Momo1435, on Flickr

761.

IMG_0142 by Momo1435, on Flickr

762.

IMG_0143 by Momo1435, on Flickr

763.

IMG_0144 by Momo1435, on Flickr

764.

IMG_0145 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

And some from my 1st day of my trip

765. My favorite store in Akiba. 


IMG_9271 by Momo1435, on Flickr

766.

IMG_9270 by Momo1435, on Flickr

767.

IMG_9270 by Momo1435, on Flickr

768.

IMG_9272 by Momo1435, on Flickr

769.

IMG_9275 by Momo1435, on Flickr

770.

IMG_9280 by Momo1435, on Flickr

771.

IMG_9286 by Momo1435, on Flickr

772.

IMG_9287 by Momo1435, on Flickr


773. Sailor Moon


IMG_9296 by Momo1435, on Flickr

774.

IMG_9291 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

775. around Osaki Station


IMG_8706 by Momo1435, on Flickr


776. Here's a big redevelopment going on with several new office and residential towers.


IMG_8734 by Momo1435, on Flickr

777. During my 2013 trip I climbed the stairs of the apartment block on the left to take a picture of the construction that had yet to go up beyond ground level. 


IMG_8725 by Momo1435, on Flickr

778.

IMG_8715 by Momo1435, on Flickr


779. Hamamatsu-cho, World Trade Center 


IMG_9346 by Momo1435, on Flickr

780.

IMG_9348 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

781. Shinbashi by night.


IMG_9351 by Momo1435, on Flickr

782.

IMG_9369 by Momo1435, on Flickr

783. Marunouchi


IMG_9511 by Momo1435, on Flickr

784. JP Tower


IMG_9513 by Momo1435, on Flickr

785.

IMG_9515 by Momo1435, on Flickr


786. View from my hotel room in Hamamatsu-cho


IMG_4725 by Momo1435, on Flickr

787.

IMG_4726 by Momo1435, on Flickr

788. View from the top floor of the hotel.


IMG_4732 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Great set of photos! I always enjoy photo tours, and yours certainly does not disappoint! Thank you!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

789.

IMG_0968 by Momo1435, on Flickr

790.

IMG_0982 by Momo1435, on Flickr

791.

IMG_0988 by Momo1435, on Flickr

792.

IMG_0991 by Momo1435, on Flickr

793.

IMG_1006 by Momo1435, on Flickr

794.

IMG_1009 by Momo1435, on Flickr

795.

IMG_4714 by Momo1435, on Flickr

796.

IMG_4720 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

797.

IMG_4740 by Momo1435, on Flickr

798.

IMG_4769 by Momo1435, on Flickr

799.

IMG_4756 by Momo1435, on Flickr

800.

IMG_4760 by Momo1435, on Flickr

801.

IMG_4761 by Momo1435, on Flickr

802.

IMG_4758 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Tokyo looks so good. Im willing to visit soon. I think it will be some comeback to when I was a child and watch all the Japanese anime TV shows. Something like when I visited London for the first time (since all my school books were British). 

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

803. Brillia Tower Ikebukuro /Toshima Ward office


IMG_2279 by Momo1435, on Flickr

804.

IMG_2295 by Momo1435, on Flickr


805. THE GRAND MILLENNIA TOWER&SUITE 


IMG_2268 by Momo1435, on Flickr


806. Dai Nippon Printing Ichigaya Factory Redevelopment


IMG_2306 by Momo1435, on Flickr


807. Nishi-Shimbashi Square


IMG_2342 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

808. Tokyo Midtown Tower, and in the front THE ROPPONGI TOKYO.


IMG_2378 by Momo1435, on Flickr


809. Osaki, with the towers U/C in pictures 775 to 778.


IMG_2396 by Momo1435, on Flickr


810. Azabu, for a sense of scale, the tower in the picture is 100m tall. 


IMG_2422 by Momo1435, on Flickr


811. Roppongi


IMG_2423 by Momo1435, on Flickr


812. Mori Holland Hills, with the Dutch embassy in the center of the picture. 


IMG_2477 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm finishing up this thread with some night shots from Shinjuku & Shibuya. 

813

IMG_0160 by Momo1435, on Flickr

814.

IMG_0161 by Momo1435, on Flickr

815.

IMG_0168 by Momo1435, on Flickr

816

IMG_0178 by Momo1435, on Flickr

817

IMG_0186 by Momo1435, on Flickr

818

IMG_0189 by Momo1435, on Flickr

819

IMG_0209 by Momo1435, on Flickr

820

IMG_0217 by Momo1435, on Flickr

821

IMG_0218 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

822.

IMG_0236 by Momo1435, on Flickr

823.

IMG_0240 by Momo1435, on Flickr

824.

IMG_0259 by Momo1435, on Flickr

825.

IMG_0227 by Momo1435, on Flickr

826.

IMG_0292 by Momo1435, on Flickr

827.

IMG_0348 by Momo1435, on Flickr

828.

IMG_0372 by Momo1435, on Flickr


With this shot of the Shibuya Hikarie I'm ending this series. 


If you haven't seen my other threads from trip, please take a look at them via these links:

Hiroshima, Fukuoka & Kumamoto
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1754510

Osaka
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1787361


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

798. Wow, that train looks so amazing! Like a rocket


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I would say that it looks more like a bullet.


----------

